# Please i have Bubbles ending in 7



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Ladies,
I dont think i am on the right thread here but i am just gonna ask i am gonna sound soo cheeky but please may i my  ending in a 7 as i have my appointment on Tues 3rd July and we have had alot of bad luck this year i just want some  and i know some of you ladies say that 7 is a lucky number thanks ladies sorry to be soo cheeky i shall keep you all up to date love nicky.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope we have all helped i think there was a few of us blowing at once. 


Sue X


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks very much ladies


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

Good luck Petdowe


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

What a perfect excuse to join you ladies, i just never get round to posting as still have not mamaged a full cycle yet, just waitin!!

Please can I have some too i've been stuck on 17 for so long now, i keep checking if it goes up but never does   

Exx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Eli, if you don't post people can't click "Click to blow" have given you 10 more for now, good luck C x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I have just sent you 20    hun


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Thank you petdowe, and candy, i do seem to be posting all the time at the moment!

And good luck to you petdowe
exx


----------

